# New Dragon Ball special.



## Yarnchu (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.jumpland.com/animetour/db/index_en.html

Until the 31 of january, you can watch a subbed version legally for free. This movie is definatly a treat for Dragon Ball fans, and I see the possiblity for a new Dragon Ball series based on this. Also keep in mind that this is a special, which means it fits into the storyline of the anime unlike the movies. 

Anyways, just discuss this here.


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 5, 2008)

I didn't like it personally. When it ended, I knew what had happened, but I still said out aloud "what the heck just happened?".

Throughout the episode my boyfriend and I (ok, admittedly he's the real fan) were thinking "when is something interesting going to happen?" then it ended.

I think he was more disapointed than I was. I wasn't expecting it to be all that interesting anyway. But I do sort of agree with him it was lacking in something, it's very hard to describe. It was just sort of lacking in general entertainment, we found it a bit boring compared with the series and the movies.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 5, 2008)

...I swear I didn't put over 9000 as a tag.

I think your problem is that you were comparing it _too_ much with Dragon Ball Z, when the movie itself is more reminescent of Dragon Ball. I personally think that it was made with the fans in mind, not the people who like the action and fighting. Still, it was nice to see the many references to the DB and DBZ, although Tarble/Table could have gotten some fighting in.


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 5, 2008)

Perhaps so. I just feel like not much happened in the way of character development or reflection or anything. A little bit of the obvious, but that was it. If that's not what I was meant to be looking for in it, well, I guess I completely missed out on what I was supposed to be seeing in it.


----------

